# La Aurora Preferidos Tubo Connecticut Sapphire Cigar Review - Nice Case, Average Taste



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

*La Aurora Preferidos Tubo Connecticut Sapphire Cigar Review - Nice Case, Average Taste*

I wish they'd spent less on the tube and more on the cigar. Wait a minute, I wished they'd just made the cigar taste better as I really like the tu...

Read the full review here: La Aurora Preferidos Tubo Connecticut Sapphire Cigar Review - Nice Case, Average Taste


----------

